# no 3D signal into my new sony projector, VPL-HW30ES



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

I have an Oppo 93 bluray player and an Onkyo (5508) processor that are both 3D rated. I recently got a Sony projector (and a 3d bluray, and glasses and an emitter), but I'm not getting 3d into the projector, but am getting an error message from the projector... 'not applicable'... when I hit the 3d button in the projector remote (and I don't see any impressive 3d through the glasses).

Could it be my HDMI cable (30 ft run). I don't know the type (1.3, 1.3a, 1.4, etc) but some of the chatter online suggests that this does not matter, though some suggests it does! I'm not interested in more opinions, but authority!

Any suggestions would be appreciated, other than cable, for this very disappointed owner of a new 3d projector, that doesn't!:hissyfit:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

The facts regarding various HDMI standards can be found here (scroll down about 1/3 of the page) and here. These aren't opinions; the info is from the HDMI website.

This is HDMI's info regarding 3-D.


----------

